# Too cold for bare legs- Need Tights!



## brewgrl (Dec 8, 2009)

I am a California girl and I haven't worn tights in maybe 10 years? But it's freaking COLD outside, and I can't handle it anymore!!!

My biggest issue with tights is that I have no butt, so they roll off me everytime... GRRR. They need to make Tights with suspenders!

Anyway- to all those girls in cold states where tights are mandatory- what brand do you prefer?


----------



## rose white (Dec 9, 2009)

I like to get mine from urban outfitters. They have them in a wide variety of colors and styles and they are quite sturdy.


----------



## Anna (Dec 9, 2009)

hue! or dkny


----------



## Chaeli (Dec 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am a California girl and I haven't worn tights in maybe 10 years? But it's freaking COLD outside, and I can't handle it anymore!!!
My biggest issue with tights is that I have no butt, so they roll off me everytime... GRRR. They need to make Tights with suspenders!

Anyway- to all those girls in cold states where tights are mandatory- what brand do you prefer?

That actually made me lol!




I wanna pair!


----------



## Jadeanne (Dec 11, 2009)

My wife's favorites are from Lands End.

My favorites are Just My Size, White Stag, (I got them from a Walmart), and Avenue.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 11, 2009)

"Tights with suspenders"! Now that is funny! Try Marshalls and probably T.J. Maxx. They usually have a nice,big selection and they carry DKNY, Betsey Johnson, Etc. I have gotten really cute pairs there.They have awesome patterned ones, plain, colored!


----------



## Lucy (Dec 11, 2009)

umm... you can actually get tights with suspenders. they look a bit weird though lol

http://www.uktights.com/section/54/suspender-tights

have you tried tights that are designed to shape you? you can get ones that sculpt to your body, giving you flatter stomach and a bigger bum. orrr.....

buy regular tights and wear them over THESE:







padded panties!


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 11, 2009)

I like Hue--they are probably my favorites...


----------



## itstiffany (Dec 13, 2009)

i get mine from urban, h&amp;m, target


----------



## FemmeBoy (Dec 18, 2009)

I've bought some nice ones at JC Penney...


----------



## HillaryCl (Dec 27, 2009)

I like HUE brand, I don't like matte tights and I don't like then shiny. Hue tights are right in between and are very flattering and keep their shape.


----------

